# The queen may be wrong!



## redgirl (Dec 23, 2004)

Has anyone here read about this title? "The queen of elbhye." She claims to step aside for Adam and Eve. I nearly fell for it during my visit to the "valley of elbhye" last august. If you have visited this "valley of elbhye" and saw the the heads of all the world leaders, please share with me what you think about this queen. Did she really exist?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm afraid I'm not familiar with any of this - the book itself seems to be small press or self published, and can find nothing on it, other than the promo website on a couple of different domains.

 If you're interested in exploring the question of the origins of the Queen of Elbhye as a possible early Jewish figure, I recommend you take it up here:
http://www.comparative-religion.com/forum/index.php
 where the Jewish members should be able to help.


----------



## valeriefrankel (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, sounds like Lilith to me.  She was the original wife of Adam, and his equal.  He didn't like her, so she was replaced with the more specific Eve.


----------

